# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Post pics of your bloods/short  tails

## emmet10

the title says it

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

My boy

Vlad - Albino Blood

----------


## emmet10

Nice really cool

----------


## 2kdime



----------

Black Swamp (09-29-2016)

----------


## pixie6710

holy crap thats a nice snake  :Surprised:

----------


## m00kfu

Here's our two favorites...

----------

Black Swamp (09-29-2016),_GoingPostal_ (09-23-2010)

----------


## emmet10

nice everbody

----------


## GoingPostal

That is one awesome shot mOOkfu, I don't usually like black bloods but that one is so dark I love it and the contrast is sweet with that hot red.  

2kdime, you have a collection to drool over! Some really nice morphs.

----------

_2kdime_ (09-24-2010)

----------


## emmet10

cool evevybody

----------


## cjt23

my new bloods

----------


## geekypythongirl

This is my girl. I actually got her from a trade on craigslist (I had rescued a beardie, and wasn't interested in keeping him long term - he was horridly overweight when I got him). The guy said she was in the middle of a 'week long shed'. After he left, we took a good look at her. It was pretty horrible and the snake could hardly move. We put her in a tub, and she drank for literally 3 minutes. That was a horrible shed. But every single one since has been perfect.

She also likes to hide. To keep up the humidity in her tank, we have a hide surrounded by a lot of moss that gets watered daily. Its not a lot of extra work really.

----------


## alohareptiles

Here's my little SSTP's...

The male Mano "Passionate Lover" in Hawaiian (hoping he does what his name means when he gets to breeding age :Please: ):


The female Makana "Gift":

----------

Black Swamp (09-29-2016)

----------


## emmet10

> This is my girl. I actually got her from a trade on craigslist (I had rescued a beardie, and wasn't interested in keeping him long term - he was horridly overweight when I got him). The guy said she was in the middle of a 'week long shed'. After he left, we took a good look at her. It was pretty horrible and the snake could hardly move. We put her in a tub, and she drank for literally 3 minutes. That was a horrible shed. But every single one since has been perfect


Wow go for you for saving that blood

----------


## emmet10

> Here's my little SSTP's...
> 
> The male Mano "Passionate Lover" in Hawaiian (hoping he does what his name means when he gets to breeding age):
> 
> 
> The female Makana "Gift":


Their are so cool

----------


## Hapa_Haole

Couple of my one and only. 
Baby pics




More current




Dennis

----------


## alohareptiles

Great pic...I love using my surfboards as props too... :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## aahmn

Here are a couple older pictures. I really need to take some new ones!

My pair of reds 4 years ago when Caramel's head was especially pale (the color changes are amazing sometimes). 


A 3 year old pic - I think I'll do a new group shot when there isn't one in shed. The little silver female is much much bigger!


An actual newer picture... My newest addition, a now 2 year old (I can't believe he's that old already!) Sumatran short tail that may or may not be a result of a cross with a Borneo. Seeing that I can't be sure, he's stuck staying a pet and won't ever get to breed.

----------

Black Swamp (09-29-2016)

----------


## emmet10

> Here are a couple older pictures. I really need to take some new ones!
> 
> My pair of reds 4 years ago when Caramel's head was especially pale (the color changes are amazing sometimes). 
> 
> 
> A 3 year old pic - I think I'll do a new group shot when there isn't one in shed. The little silver female is much much bigger!
> 
> 
> An actual newer picture... My newest addition, a now 2 year old (I can't believe he's that old already!) Sumatran short tail that may or may not be a result of a cross with a Borneo. Seeing that I can't be sure, he's stuck staying a pet and won't ever get to breed.


 :Very Happy:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

could the send me one  :Smile:

----------


## emmet10

> Couple of my one and only. 
> Baby pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More current
> 
> 
> ...


hey love that stripe

----------


## alohareptiles

Hapa Haole...Where did you get that beautiful Stripe from?  If you don't mind my asking... :Very Happy:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

My Breit

----------


## 2kdime



----------


## emmet10

> 


 :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:   so pretty
I didnt know you had borneos

----------

_2kdime_ (11-07-2010)

----------


## Sandy_01



----------


## aahmn

> 


BEAUTIFUL!!!!    :Sunny:

----------

_2kdime_ (11-07-2010)

----------


## emmet10

> 


Very pretty

----------

_Sandy_01_ (11-08-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Im digging that Ghost!

Whats the 3rd animal? 

Some form of Borneo?

----------

_Sandy_01_ (11-08-2010)

----------


## Sandy_01

> Im digging that Ghost!
> 
> Whats the 3rd animal? 
> 
> Some form of Borneo?


Thats Cheetara. VPI Superstripe. Doesnt she have a very different look to her?

----------


## cjt23

some of my new bloods

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> Great pic...I love using my surfboards as props too...


Haha nice! I wish I lived in an area where I could surf. I guess a longboard will have to do for now. 

And crazy4herps, I love the colors of your Borneo! I feel like I've seen plenty of posts from you but I don't recognize that snake. Is he new?

Dennis

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> And crazy4herps, I love the colors of your Borneo! I feel like I've seen plenty of posts from you but I don't recognize that snake. Is he new?


Thanks! I've had him for about a year and a half now.

----------


## susannwv



----------


## emmet10

> 


Nice one

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

Here is my big girl.

----------

Black Swamp (09-29-2016)

----------


## aureptiles



----------


## emmet10

> Here is my big girl.





> 


Give meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
So pretty I fell out of my chair.

----------


## TreasureCoastExotic

Female.....


Male.....

----------

Black Swamp (09-29-2016)

----------


## emmet10

> Female.....
> 
> 
> Male.....


Nice

----------

TreasureCoastExotic (11-26-2010)

----------


## Sandy_01

One I havent posted here yet. I almost forgot about Betty, my Normal? Borneo Python produced by Mr. Tim.

----------


## emmet10

> One I havent posted here yet. I almost forgot about Betty, my Normal? Borneo Python produced by Mr. Tim.


Wow really pretty.
I like that name betty

----------

_Sandy_01_ (11-28-2010)

----------

